# Errington Court (4)



## mm5239

Discussion thread for Errington Court (4). If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## purserjuk

"Errington Court" was on charter to Elder Dempster when I sailed on her as Supernumary Purser. Ports of call as follows:
Tilbury 11.11.1958
Freetown 22.11.1958 to 23.11.1958 (Pick-up Kroo labour)
Apapa/Lagos 28.11.1958 to 03.12.1958 
Accra 04.12.1958 to 08.12.1958 
Keta 09.12.1958 to 09.12.1958 
Warri 11.12.1958 to 12.12.1958
Burutu 13.12.1958 to 16.12.1958
Sapele 16.12.1958 to 23.12.1958 (Turnround)
Apapa/Lagos 24.12.1958 to 29.12.1958
Takoradi 31.12.1958 to 06.01.1959 
Freetown 09.01.1959 to 09.01.1959 (Land Kroo labour)
Amsterdam 20.01.1959 to 23.01.1959
Hamburg 25.01.1959 to 25.01.1959
Bremen  26.01.1959

Hope this of use.
John Powell


----------

